# Sony Hackers Threaten 9/11 Style Attack On Movie Theaters



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2014)

*Sony Hack Attack Now A Terrorist Threat*

The Sony internet hack attack has turned from gossip to a terrorist threat now with the hackers threating movie theatre attacks on ones showing the movie The Interview.

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/s...heaters-that-screen-the-interview-1201380712/

On one hand North Korea has to take a chill. On the other when you write about a plot to kill a real life person and leader you open the door to all sorts of stupid & dangerous stuff.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

Sony hackers, those wild and crazy guys, more bizarre than the movie coming out.Goodness gracious, lets hope there's no real credence to it the 9/11 like threats the Sony Studio hackers are making against moviegoers who attend showings of the film.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/12/16/sony-hackers-threaten-911-style-attack-on-movie-theaters/


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like they are cancelling the New York premiere of that movie... despite the department of Homeland Security saying they can find no credible threat.. The Stars have cancelled all their personal appearances..   Do you agree?   Should we let N. Korea dictate to us?   Would YOU go see the movie.. (if you really wanted to) or be afraid to?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

I would go to see the movie if I wanted to, not going to let these jokers scare me with threats, what will be next, sportsgames, malls, new year's eve celebrations.  I won't hide in a shell like a scared turtle, I wonder who was behind cancelling the movie in NY?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I would go to see the movie if I wanted to, not going to let these jokers scare me with threats, what will be next, sportsgames, malls, new year's eve celebrations.  I won't hide in a shell like a scared turtle, I wonder who was behind cancelling the movie in NY?



Well, that's the true definition of terror isn't it.  The decision was made by the corporation owning the movie theater.

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-interview-premier-in-nyc-has-been-canceled-2014-12


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Just saw about this again on the news.  I understand more how N. Korea is upset over the movie, because it's encouraging murder of their leader.  Once I thought about someone making a movie of the assassination/killing of our President, I can understand why we would not want a movie like that not to be shown in other countries.  I think they should have just not been so specific in the movie, and maybe there would not be an issue.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought the idea of the movie, comedy or not was a bad idea and hadn't plan to see it, but have to admit, the insane threat kind of makes one want to go see it.  The video sales and rentals are probably going to be out the roof.  Still not sure, I'll bother watching it, I'm usually a fan of both actors movies, but this one didn't appeal to me, I didn't laugh much when I saw the trailers, they just weren't all that funny.  And having said that, imagine if other countries made movies of this magnitude about assassinating any of your Presidents, leaders, Kings, Queens, Emperors (does he have any cloths?) etc present or former and if indifferent to your present person in office visualize a leader you respect and hold in high esteem even.  And on top of it, go all over tv making jokes about how funny it is. 

Now on the other side, the 911 threat response is a way over reaction but not completely out of character coming from where it's coming from and wouldn't be surprised if it's not just the hackers behind it as has been mentioned.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 17, 2014)

What is the possibility that this is all being fabricated to generate interest in the movie ?  
Since they have already made the movie; surely they will release it at some date; and this kind of thing would certainly generate a lot of talk and interest so the movie will make even more money when they do release it.  

As far as the movie itself; we have had movies before based on something happening to our president; however, it was never an actual president currently serving and named by name. I do not think this is an appropriate topic for a movie about the actual current leader of any country.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> As far as the movie itself; we have had movies before based on something happening to our president; however, it was never an actual president currently serving and named by name. I do not think this is an appropriate topic for a movie about the actual current leader of any country.



Exactly, the specific current leader makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Exactly, the specific current leader makes all the difference in the world.



To me, any current leader would be cause for disdain and I guess I forgot about the one movie out there that another country made similar to this, in taking out one of our presidents but not really in the same vein as this one, (probably just the one I know of) well, I didn't get that feeling it was the same.  Seth is less about politics and more about the joke punch line.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm disappointed and bludgeoned with this story already. Free speech was hampered. The story is old enough now that conspiracy theories are starting to emerge. Actually they have some legs. One is the NSA(remember the personal electronic communication thieves, pirates and/or spies-those guys) leaked information. It does make some sense, cyber warfare, who is none better equipped for a cyber war-the NSA with their equipment and possibly new budgets and image redemption. And they just by coincidence get communications that do not speak well of the president.

But if you go with the North Koreans it does make sense-the movie AND a two for. People forget but Japan invaded Korea during World War II and they were not too nice to the population. This hack strikes at the US and an old foe, the Japanese since they are the parent company of Sony Pictures. But... the thing is North Korea has not been OFFICIALLY named in the attack. Nor has North Korea boasted. This from an old school communist regime that still puts on old school military toys/toy soldier parades. And what's a communist state without boisterous propaganda. What happened to 'those capitalist pigs got what they deserved'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

Seems like this is the clip they're so excited about?



Spoiler


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seems like this is the clip they're so excited about?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Maybe not a great comedy but it's the movie goers job to decide, not outside parties.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

If they let this movie go into the trash in America, what movie or company will be next?  It was The Death of A President where George W was shot at in an assassination attempt.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2014)

So now we give up our right to free expression because some fat little punk in a communist country says he'll hurt us?  This is not the USA it once was.  I realize it was Sony and not the government that backed down but to the world it all is the same, we ran when threatened.  Better had Sony not made the movie to begin with?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

I heard the President say to go to the movies, so it was Sony.  Rumor has it that they may be trying to cover up some other things by appeasing N. Korea, I don't know all hearsay and speculation.


----------



## Debby (Dec 22, 2014)

Whttp://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-21/hacking-collective-anonymous-says-fbi-lying-north-korea-not-source-hack

Here's more on the hacking story that the regular news doesn't seem to have mentioned.  

According to the link to Zerohedge, the hacker group Anonymous is saying that N. Korea had nothing to do with this because they don't have the technical expertise to pull it off.  Annonymous is saying that the FBI have fabricated the N. Korea story.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 22, 2014)

Of course they do, there was a korean woman that went undercover and saw the training facilities first hand did a report on this very thing, I watched it last week, I think it was either on cnn or one of the other major networks.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/18/world/asia/north-korea-hacker-network/

http://globalnews.ca/news/1736825/sony-cyber-attack-what-we-know-about-north-koreas-bureau-121/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-North-Korean-elite-in-computer-security.html

http://www.newsweek.com/north-korea-training-cyber-warriors-289414


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't say I blame Sony completely..  Nothing like this has ever happened before and I am CERTAIN that all the lawyers for the Theaters and Sony got together and the knee jerk reaction was to cave..  I also think they are worried about more dirty laundry coming out.  

President Obama was pretty firm..  He said we will DEAL with North Korea in a way and at a time when he feels it appropriate.  There will be a payback.  I'm sure that is not making North Korea feel very comfortable.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, it happened a lot sooner than I thought...  what's that they say about.. "mess with the bull,,, you get the horn?"

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/...rid7|htmlws-main-bb|dl1|sec1_lnk3&pLid=587221

North Korea's Internet –- yes, the country does have web access –- appears to be under a major attack despite many experts doubting the regime's involvement in the Sony Pictures hacking scandal.

The hermit kingdom's usually spotty Internet access is currently experiencing more issues than usual, according to the blog North Korea Tech. This includes all websiteshosted inside the country.

The communist country's connection to the outside world is failing and websites hosted within its borders keep going down, according to cyber security firm Dyn Research, which runs the blog.

"I haven't seen such a steady beat of routing instability and outages in KP before," Doug Madory, director of Internet analysis at Dyn Research, wrote in the post.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 23, 2014)

Debby said:


> Whttp://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-21/hacking-collective-anonymous-says-fbi-lying-north-korea-not-source-hack
> 
> Here's more on the hacking story that the regular news doesn't seem to have mentioned.
> 
> According to the link to Zerohedge, the hacker group Anonymous is saying that N. Korea had nothing to do with this because they don't have the technical expertise to pull it off.  Annonymous is saying that the FBI have fabricated the N. Korea story.



Here's another story from a pro administration website basically using Anymous questioning the attacks.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/22/north-korea-internet_n_6367654.html

Chris Hayes/msnbc also from a pro administration network also had a guest questioning the hacks as North Korean including the a dated virus from China and proxy servers last night. 

Also North Korea has what would be described as intRAnet much like a company or business would have and it runs through China and that China might have actually pulled the plug on North Korea.

But back to the premise of North Korea not hacking Sony. Just a theory but how has the CIA toppled or try to topple governments and regimes for decades-revolutions or uprising among other things planting a puppet in charge. How do you start a revolt, you tick people off, you make the government seem incompetent or cruel. Just a personal theory but it is a coincidence that the door for relations has been opened with communist Cuba in the same time frame as this "hack attack" came from North Korea? Two long term communist countries with an adversarial relationship with the US are "taken care of" at the same time (during the last two years of a lame duck administration?) note these are long standing conservative favored issues . 

Something about these hack attacks isn't right. It could be a third party just trying to create havoc & mischief. Also note all this "news" comes year end as many people are too busy to deal with the news. Year end news is like the Fri 3 oclock afternoon press conference. 

Just some theories.


----------

